# So proud of my girl!



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Just wanted to share my excitement.  I just got back from my first overnight horse camping trip ever. Sonata is 4 and a half years old. 
She had to highline, and never had done it before. She was with 5 other horses and did it like a pro. Even figured out how to lay down and roll on it (when we were awake to watch) with no problems. 

As for the trails- we did 4-6 hour trail rides, and she was near angelic. She adores bushwacking trails, so she was in heaven. She got to jump a few logs, cross wide flowing creeks- though she of course had to jump 4+ ft across a trickle of a creek, go figure! We cantered some trails- *much* harder to do than on flat ground. 

Anyhoo, I am just super proud of her and wanted to share!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

That is great. I can imagine how much that boosts your confidence and will get you out there more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh yeah! We actually ride a lot, and she is a very level headed and awesome girl. The highlining had me worried... but she proved her merit on that one.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Great to hear that. You'll have to post some pics for us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats! Sounds like she's gonna be a GREAT horse. =D


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Roadyy said:


> Great to hear that. You'll have to post some pics for us.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





Corporal said:


> Congrats! Sounds like she's gonna be a GREAT horse. =D


Thanks!
Corporal, i think it was you a few months back that I had asked if I was riding her too hard, and you had commented that it was great to get her exposed to so much- that is so true! She goes through it all without much thought to fear or whatnot. Just the occasional 'hey, mom, where exactly do I put my feet, there isn't any ground here.' Lol. 

Definitely she will be/is!  
I didn't get to take any pics of the trail riding, as it was always very tight or precarious for photos, and I am not very adept yet at holding Sonata still and taking a still pic without dropping stuff. 
I have pics of her being an expert high-liner with her new friends 
Of course they are too big, so I will get them resized and uploaded in a bit


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

sounds like a blast! Post some pictures of Sonata being a great trail horse!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Yay! I know that is a great feeling!

Last year I took my then four-and-a-half year old on her first overnight trail ride. We didn't have to highline (thank God!) because there were outdoor paddocks, but I was still ecstatic like you are! It's awesome to have those "firsts" with your horse.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks QOS and Sunny!

I am very thrilled with her!
I had kinda worried about the highlining, as she had a bit of an issue setting back when she was younger. I had been working on it, and knock on wood, we seem to have it worked out. 

Here are a couple of pics of my girl highlining, since the trails were too thick or precarious to get any good pics. next trip I will try! It might not be pics of her and her awesome trail riding, but the highlining is a feat in itself, to a degree.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I love those pics! Glad you had such a great time.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks Cacowgirl!


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh wow. She's gorgeous. I love her color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Thansk Faustinblack. She is my baby.  And she isn't just a pretty face. She has a wonderful mind as well. Too smart for her own good. She untied herself one night highlined, good thing she had carouselled herself enough that it kinda retied, lol.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

So glad YOU showed THEM! Those are great pictures, the woods look beautiful!!

Nancy


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Ha! Yep, GreenTree, we did! It was absolutely gorgeous there! Everything up here in eastern WA is to die for, so far!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

What a lovely mare! Beautiful scenery too.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks, MH!!


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Unrelated to the camping- but she impressed me again yesterday. 
I was out riding with my DH and daughter, who was bareback on our friend's fat little hobbits's pony. LOL. (My daughter was fine, he stepped on her arm, but she was fine, got right back on when I came back).
The pony spooked and dumped my daughter, then took off. So DH stayed with his horse and our daughter, and I went on Sonata after the pony. She loved it. We strategically gave chase so as to not push him farther away. She had no issues with getting straight into a canter, then stopping on a dime so I could change my plan, then running into the trees so I could lean over and try to grab the pony's reins, even when I kinda fell b/c I tripped on a downed tree. Then once we got him I decided to pony him back as I hate walking between 2 horses. They both did great, and she has never been the pony-er before. 
Anyhoo, it was pretty fun. I don't know the protocol for catching a got loose horse, but it worked for us, and seemed kinda intuitive. My husband's gelding never would have been able to do it, he would have assumed he was running away from whatever the pony was running from (who was just out gallivanting at that point, lol). Snot wasn't phased in the least, and seemed to get what we were doing.


----------

